# Jdownloader



## pafe (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi! I am new to FreeBSD universe. I used Linux operating system. I'd like to switch to FreeBSD. I often downloading movies to my children. Is there any similar program to Jdownloader on FreeBSD or other alternative to downloading?


----------



## vermaden (Apr 29, 2014)

pafe said:
			
		

> Hi! I am new to FreeBSD universe. I used Linux operating system. I'd like to switch to FreeBSD. I often downloading movies to my children. Is there any similar program to Jdownloader on FreeBSD or other alternative to downloading?



You can use JDownloader on FreeBSD as well:


----------



## pafe (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks! How to install it?


----------



## ctaranotte (May 4, 2014)

pafe said:
			
		

> Thanks! How to install it?



You can start by reading Chapter 5 of the FreeBSD Handbook.


----------

